# Rapid - The Whitewater Magazine



## DanC (Nov 19, 2010)

Just letting folks know you can get the latest issue of Rapid Mag online, on the iPad or in print now! Go to Rapid Magazine and see what a magazine produced by paddlers is all about. 

Dan Caldwell
Rapid Media TV Guy

P.S. You won't find any canoe's (unless they are whitewater) in Rapid because we have a magazine for that (Canoeroots Magazine) and if you sea kayak (Adventure Kayak Magazine) and because it would be rude not to include kayak fisherman (Kayak Angler Magazine)


----------

